# Abdominal Tumor



## nyyankees (Nov 17, 2009)

quick one....would it be acceptable to performa trigger point injection for a patient that has an abdominal neoplasm? Aren't triggers for muscles + tendons and NOT neoplasms? Please advise..


----------



## Walker22 (Nov 17, 2009)

TPI's are for muscles... Prob the doc wants to do some kind of nerve block to manage the pain from the cancer, but it wouldn't be a TPI... you'd have to find out what nerve he wants to block and code accordingly...


----------

